# Converting my g1 license



## Illy2 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello, hope some one can answer my question. I recently moved to uae in ras al khaimah. I have a g1 license and would like to convert it. My question is can my g1 license be converted here in the uae? If not am I able to take a driving test and get an uae license?


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

I converted my Ontario G license in RAK last year, so I can give you a quick overview of the process. The main stumbling block will be that RAK requires Canadian licenses translated into Arabic from a RAK Government approved translator. There is a guy next to the Central Post Office who does same-day service. Whether they will convert the G1 to an unrestricted RAK license will depend on how accurately the translation is done into Arabic. Technically, the G1 license should not be convertible as it is a restricted license, but I'm not sure of the current exact wording that Ontario uses on the license and whether this will translate accurately enough for RAK Police to notice the restrictions and halt the process.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Illy2,

Out of curiosity, how long have you had your G1 license? And did you ever have a driver's license in any other country or jurisdiction?





Illy2 said:


> Hello, hope some one can answer my question. I recently moved to uae in ras al khaimah. I have a g1 license and would like to convert it. My question is can my g1 license be converted here in the uae? If not am I able to take a driving test and get an uae license?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Surely transferring what is in effect a provisional licence in Canada to a full one in the UAE is not only fraud but would mean you'd be uninsured and, as such, a liability on the road.

Pass your test and do it right.


----------

